# FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg. 4



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

YAY!!! I'm starting our winter kidding countdown now...udders are forming, bellies are growing, babies are rolling!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!! :leap: 

First up is my PGCH doe "Bree" she is bred to "Gage" due on December 19th. Hoping for :kidred: :kidblue: So I can keep both! LOL

Next is Miss Muffet, she is bred to my moonspotted buck "Ten" and is due December 17th! Hoping for :kidblue: :kidred: from her so I can keep them too! LOL

Next is Patches, she is bred to Arny (pics on Pg. 2) Due on December 23rd! Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: Don't know if I'm keeping a doe or buck from ths pair! 

Last but not least is Poppy...she is bred to my moonspotted buck and is due the last week of December. Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: from her! 

Now lets hope the stork gets it right for me!!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: Although my hubby may feel differently! LOL Don't think he wants me to retain as many as I want to. :scratch: :help:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!!  YAY*

Congrats! How exciting! An FF couple... That's so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!!  YAY*

Very nice! Can't wait to see what you get!! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!!  YAY*

They are gorgeous! Sure can't wait to see what they have! Won't be long!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!!  YAY*

Courtney looks GREAT!!! Crazy wench!  Good luck being around when she kids! Gonna be some good lookin kids though...woot can't wait :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!!  YAY*

Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!!  YAY*

Me either...love to see what your beautiful animals will throw.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!!  YAY*

Thanks you guys, I'm pretty excited!  Tisie.... I'll be taking her babies and bottle feeding them for sure! Otherwise, I'll only be able to catch them when they faint! LOL That's the only way I can catch C.C....luckily she faints pretty easily now that she is bred though! She loves Todd....follows him around everywhere and begs for treats....me she won't come with 100ft of and I'm the one that feeds her everyday! :doh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

Well, Apparently the papa to be....was NOT the papa to be! LOL C.C had a beautiful polled, blue eyed doeling on Thursday! I was very surprised so we are naming her "Sweet Surprise" LOVE her...she is so adorable and spunky! The first single we've had born here in years...but couldn't have asked for more!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

onder:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

Congrats Jess!!! She's a very pretty surprise too!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

Aw! How cute is she!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

Very nice...congrats...... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

What a cutie! If you're gonna have a single... that's the way to do it! Lovely!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

Congrats!! She is adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! C.C had a baby!!!!*

She is so stinken cute!  I'll take her  COngrats! :kidred: Good lob C.C! :applaud: :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

Patches is due next! She is the dam to my Champion doe Ember and Ten (the buck on the first page of this post)....this girl is a GREAT producer. I can't wait to see her babies!!! She is losing her plug today....4-5 more weeks to go!!!!!!!!!! Posting 2 pics of her and 1 of the daddy to be.  She usually gives us big triplets....I can't wait. Fingers crossed for MOONSPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

Oh and any doelings out of this breeding should also have some :WOW: udders!!! Patches and her sister Socks both have HUGE udders. Arny's dams udder is also beautiful! So these will hopefully be the ultimate in "dual purpose" kids.....show/meat and milk!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

This is Arny's dam.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

:shocked: That is a great sized udder on Arny's dam.
Patche's looks huge!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

:shocked: Granny's udder is :drool:

You should definately get some adorable multi purpose goatie babies from Patches!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

Isis is one of my favorite does of your. I lover her color with those blue eyes good luck I hope you get a nice doeling out of Patches and Arny's kidding.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

Patches is GIGANTIC! :shocked: lol I've never had any of my preggo girls be that big, they usually carry deep instead of wide.Well I'm guessing quads or thrips.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

She's huge!! :shocked: WOW Arny's dam has a big ol udder!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kiddings start soon!!!! Patches is next, PG:2*

LOL...yeah Patches is always huge, her belly never goes down after kidding anymore. She turns 7 in December and has already given us 12 HUGE kids (not including what she has in the belly now) Her babies normally weigh in at about 7-8 lbs each (big for triplets).... and she's only 24 inches tall so not a huge doe. LOL

Her littermate sister Socks has produced 15 kids so far but she still goes back down to normal after she kids, unlike Patches. Don't know why that is...though she is a bigger doe than Patches so maybe she just doesn't get as stretched out during pregnancy?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

Here is Poppy Day 128!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

:thumb: She is looking nice and big.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

Here is the side view.  Love my Poppop....she's my baby! This is the doe that had a lot of problems last year due to her leg injury but she is doing much better this year.   Hoping for quads again.... :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

What a pretty girl  Hope she has en easy kidding with enough kids to fill your order


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

Very nice..... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

Well, Patches and Poppy both have had lots of discharge today (think Poppy is just losing her plug as she's got a little ways to go before babies are due).... Patches and Miss Muffet's udders are finally starting to fill up.....hoping for babies in the next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED to see these babies..... :GAAH: :GAAH: :hair: :help:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

O you are so lucky I still have 4 weeks to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! pics of Poppy on the last pa*

I know how you feel.... :hug: :hair: :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is getting close!!!!*

Bree's udder is filling....hoping for babies within the next 48 hours!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is getting close!!!!*

Yaaaaaaa! You're so lucky!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is getting close!!!!*

 Can't wait to see those kiddos!


----------



## Sunset Oaks (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is getting close!!!!*

Hey, my name is Darlene, from Sunset Oaks Farm, I also have nigerian does who's due dates are around last of February to first of March. We are new to this, what kinds of supplies do I need to have on hand. I am making a kidding kit, and am unsure of what I need. Any information would be greatly appreciated thanks Darlene :whatgoat:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is getting close!!!!*

Hi Darlene, welcome to the group and to goaties. Make sure to check out the Goats 101 section on this forum as it will give you supplies lists and other info.  Happy Kidding!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is in LABOR!!!!!!!!*

OK Active labor has BEGUN!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :dance: :dance: :dance: SHe's digging, contracting, more digging.....udder is tight! FINALLY babies will be born!!!!!!! 

She normally delivers in the middle of the night so will update HOPEFULLY with new baby pics in the morning!

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is in LABOR!!!!!!!!*

:leap: Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is in LABOR!!!!!!!!*

Somehow I missed this thread but congrats!! Praying for easy kiddings and beautiful babies!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is in LABOR!!!!!!!!*

 Excited for you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is in LABOR!!!!!!!!*

Can't wait........ :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is in LABOR!!!!!!!!*

Congrats...cant wait to see pictures of babies! Hope everything goes well! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Bree is in LABOR!!!!!!!!*

:stars: Keep us posted!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

Well Bree went in to labor yesterday...she normally has very LONG labors so I wasn't too concerned until around 3 AM....with still no progress or pushing. Tried to tie her up and check her but she is wild and once I tied her up she was a bucking bronco every time I touched her rear. Had a friend come out at around 10 A.M and help me. Turns out the kids were both trying to come through the cervix at the same time!!! One was breach (legs first)and upside down, the other was head turned back, legs tucked under and next to one of the others back legs...yeah THAT was a confusing moment!!!!! I'm so grateful that I have such a knowledgable friend to help me when I need it! She got BOTH does out ALIVE!!!!!! Momma is sore but being a great momma. Babies seem to be doing well so far. Pictures coming as soon as they get cleaned up a bit. They are both beautiful! I'm so happy momma and babies all made it through! :lovey:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

wow! congrats! good job getting them out! i know how scary those moments are. can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

:stars: Congrats!! Glad everything ended up okay!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

Wow!! Congrats!!! :stars: I'm so glad they're all all right! And both does too?! Wow! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

Glad that things went ok. Congrats on the doe kids!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

Thanks you guys! Starting a new thread with pictures of Gracey and Glory in the photogenic forum!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

Heading over to check it out right now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding Pg. 4*

Wow ...what an ordeal...that is scary.... glad all went well and hurray  :clap: for such a good friend..... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

Well, we seem to be having some bad luck with our winter kiddings so far!  Patches had triplets today...VERY difficult delivery. She was contracting and seemed to be progressing fine....then we got to the pushing stage and blood started coming out.  I knew that was NOT a good sign. Blood for about 15 minutes.... I went in to try to figure out what was going on. Repositioned one kid, she delivered her and right behind her came the 2nd doeling. 2nd doeling was born dead. Apparently the blood was from her umbilical cord detaching. She suffocated. :tears: :tears: So Patches had triplet doelings.....but only 2 survived. :sigh: They sure are cute BIG girls though. Patches is being a perfect mommy as usual.  Pics of the babies in Photogenic!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

Aw Jess, I'm so sorry you lost a baby, it's good that you were there with Patches and was able to save those 2 girls :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

Oh no!! Never had that happen! You couldn't of known it was from the kid, it could of been anything including mom. Congrats on getting both the others out alive! :hug: Born on my b-day... think you might need to name one Ashley.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

:hug: So sorry about the difficult kidding. Glad you were able to help and got the other 2 out ok and mom is good too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

Congrats! I can't imagine how scary this must have been!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

I am so sorry you lost one....  :hug:

Congrats on the other baby and glad momma is doing well..... :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

Thank you everyone..... Ashley yeah when I saw blood starting to come out I about had a stroke. Patches and her sister were our first goats (needless to say we are VERY attached) and all I could think was OMG what if one of the kids just put a hole through her uterus. I was definitely panicked. Sad but when that doeling delivered and I saw what had happened I was actually relieved....if it had to be one I'd rather lose the doeling I never knew then my baby girl Patches!

Her 2 doelings are very healthy and momma is doing very well. 

Miss Muffet also had her kids yesterday....another HORRIBLE delivery.  Don't know what is going on over here with all of these rough deliveries. Especially since these are all proven does and are normally easy kidders?????? Anyways....Miss Muffet had triplets... 2 doelings and 1 buckling. All are doing well. Pics will be posted under FHR 2011 BABY pics!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

Glad to hear mom and kids are all doing well.

Sorry about another rough kidding. It seems sometimes that 5% chance of difficulty happens all at once. I remember my first year of kidding I had just about every position possible. The next year was good, but then another bad year after that.

I hope you and everyone else with kids coming has some good luck with easy kiddings and strong healthy kids.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FHR Winter kidding soon!!!! Difficult kidding AGAIN Pg.*

Sorry about another hard kidding.  Sometimes they just come in spurts and then the rest of the year is fine, so lets hope thats the case!


----------

